# "Habitual Poacher"



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/officers-o ... l/921.html

Anyone else notice this on the DWR site?? I can name quite a few people on here that must have found this to be Karma for the attitude he had.....


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Old news.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=45019

Twice
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=38902 Note the last entry on this thread. The thread is old, but the last entry isn't.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

My apologies, Mods feel free to delete as needed!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> My apologies, Mods feel free to delete as needed!!


We don't like to delete posts and this is one that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies, Mods feel free to delete as needed!!
> ...


No kidding. The more bashed this guy gets on the 'net the better. He wanted attention, now he's getting it.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

It's also great to keep getting his name and face out there as much and as often as possible. A guy like this, just because he's been ordered not to, doesn't mean he'll just stop. He's been thumbing his nose for quite a while. He might not be as blatent of a violator now but,......reality is that he'll more than likely overcompensate and go on a spree like none other to again show how right he is and how wrong everyone else is.


----------

